

Why don't companies have "great programming skills" as part of their "culture"? - freework

I was told today by a company that very recently hired me that I am  "A very talented developer, but unfortunately not a cultural fit". This has been told to be &#60;i&#62;literally&#60;/i&#62; by every single company that has ever hired me except for one. I have never been told by anyone that I can't get things done, or that my insights are wrong, or anything like that. The common thing amongst the companies I work with are the founders who are extroverted, love smalltalk, sales based, etc. While I'm the opposite: likes to work in quiet environment, introverted, strong engineering intuition, poor sales/people intuition.&#60;p&#62;I have this fantasy that I'll come across a company some day that will tell me "You're a great developer, who gets stuff done, and thats exactly why we want you on our team!", but I'm beginning give up on that dream because I've seen so many companies that are the opposite.&#60;p&#62;Should I give up hope, or maybe someone has a recommendation of a company in the NYC/Bay area that is looking for someone like me?
======
robdoherty2
Saying someone is "not a cultural fit" is a polite way to say that the person
is difficult or impossible to work with.

In the workforce nowadays, you are almost never going to get direct feedback
about what you might be doing wrong: you have to read between the lines.

If you have been told by several companies that you are not a cultural fit
(and then let go), then you might consider what aspects of your behavior are
causing friction.

Think of it this way: due to the high costs of acquiring and training
employees, companies _hate_ to let people go, especially new hires. One has to
be doing something very wrong to get let go, and employees are usually given
many chances to get it together.

~~~
freework
""" Think of it this way: due to the high costs of acquiring and training
employees, companies hate to let people go, especially new hires. One has to
be doing something very wrong to get let go, and employees are usually given
many chances to get it together. """

Yeah, thats not been the case with me. This last job I was let go this
morning, and I started Monday. Most of my time there was spent making the case
of simplifying the application. The code was horribly complex, and in my
experience complexity is what does companies in. If I had been a good little
employee and kept my mouth shut and did what I was told, I probably could have
kept my job, but then I would have not contributed to the company in a way
that would have made the company stronger. Sort of a catch 22. Put your foot
down and be an asshole, or don;t put your foot down, let the company make crap
software, but keep your job. There has to be a better way? Is there such a
thing as a company that admires developers who have the guts to say no to a
boss?

~~~
marssaxman
Keeping your mouth shut and doing what you are told sounds like a great idea
for the _first week of employment_. You need to spend some time figuring out
how things work, getting settled in, and even just learning your coworkers'
names before you start asserting yourself.

If you came in to a brand new job and saying "no" to the boss was the first
thing you did, it's not too surprising that they formed a negative impression.

------
orangethirty
Note that social skills are needed in order to work within a team. I suggest
you explore expanding your socials skills. If you want to, I can give you a
few pointers over email.

------
japerr
Not sure if you have, but try a company that allows remote workers

~~~
mihn
This sounds like 'hide in a closet'

